# Bosch Jigsaw?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

*I am looking at get a Bosch Model 1590EVSK for cabientmaking and trim carpenry I am wondering is it a good model!*


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

It is a great jigsaw. Very smooth.

I would stack mine up there with my neighbors' Festool.

The only problem is that it's not compatible with the Collins Coping Foot. However, I like the 1582 or 84 dedicated to that.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Bosch is awesome. I just picked up the 1591(barrel grip) and that jigsaw is outstanding. It has superb blade control, lots of power and is built like a tank. Definetly top qaulity in every respect.

I would not hesitate to purchase one asap. I use my for all trim work, cabinets and the like..


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

CJ21 said:


> *I am looking at get a Bosch Model 1590EVSK for cabientmaking and trim carpenry I am wondering is it a good model!*


Same saw, only built 
the right way. :thumbsup:
Barrel Grip Jig Saw Kit
Model 1591EVSK


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

if i were in the market id buy the newer version. but i,ll tell you the older version is built to last, i use it all the time and for everything, great saw.:thumbup:

chk ebay they are probably half price there


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Buy it!!! It's a dream to cut with.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Bosch makes a great jig saw. Been using them for 2 decades. Wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bosch 1590*

It's the best. Repair parts are cheap too, if you break the base plate. 

(Don't ask me how I know this. :whistling)


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 20, 2009)

It's the best out there IMO. Very smooth and the guides keep the blade action very tight. The fine woodcutting blades can cut the eyelashes off of a mosquito in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Isnt it understood as universally being the best one out there?


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

The best, had my 2 for over 15 years.


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

When I was shopping for a jigsaw several years ago, the Bosch was the best in every tool review I read. I couldn't afford it, so I bought the D-handle Makita (the higher grade one), since it came in second. Apparently the Bosch is very good. I like mine, but it was a screaming deal ($190, reg. price was over $250).:w00t: That was a sweet birthday present from my lovely wife. :thumbsup:

Graham


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely the best jig saws, used my 1590 EVSK on kitchen cabinet install yesterday. Smooth... one tool I look forward to using. Bosch blades are great too, especially their progressive versions!

If I had to do it over, I'd go with the barrel grip, 1591, or the older 1984 model. I prefer that lower 'center of gravity' feel.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive got one of the ones you described

Best model on the market as far as Im concerned


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

Best jig saw I have used, It blows the dust away from the blade as you cut and make's it a breeze to follow your line. Easy blade change also. Well bulit.


----------



## cab-guy89 (Apr 9, 2009)

cj21 said:


> *i am looking at get a bosch model 1590evsk for cabientmaking and trim carpenry i am wondering is it a good model!*


 great saw,but i hear festool is a little smoother.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

cab-guy89 said:


> great saw,but i hear festool is a little smoother.



and 3 times the price...:blink:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Well guys I bought a Freud FJ85 Jig Saw Its made in Spain and is 6 amp.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought one this weeks thanks to the incite of you folks. The thing is sweet, I particularly like the little dust blower...thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I love mine, had it for 3 years now....1590


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It blows the dust away from the blade as you cut and make's it a breeze to follow your line.


That is a feature that every saw should have!

Does the Festool blow the dust away or only when you hook it up to a vac?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the dewalt and have no complaints. It works as well as the bosch saws that I've used. That being said, Bosch is pretty much the standard as far as jigsaws go. If I was in the market for another, I would seriously consider the barrel type, I like the increased control.


----------



## fitadude (Nov 3, 2009)

*New saw*

I just scored a brand new 1590 off eBay for 90.00 shipped. I have a barrel grip that I love but I am left handed and the on/off switch on the left side of the saw sometimes a pain for me. Does the new versions still have the switch on only the left side?
I know this seams like a lame reason to get a top handle but I have found a few tools that could be made more ambidextrous.
Love this site you guys have given me much inspiration.....


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*The Best!*


----------



## karl-kruger (Jan 5, 2010)

Which bosch jigsaws fit the Collins Coping Foot?


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the 1590.


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

> Which bosch jigsaws fit the Collins Coping Foot?


According to the Collins website, all but the 1590 and 1591


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The older one goes with the Coping foot. I use the Festool barrel grip and the older Bosch in the same config. Unless you are heavily invested in systainers and plug-it cord systems, the Bosch is the way to go.

Craig

btw the fes does not have a "dust blower"


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

> The older one goes with the Coping foot. I use the Festool barrel grip and the older Bosch in the same config. Unless you are heavily invested in systainers and plug-it cord systems, the Bosch is the way to go.
> 
> Craig
> 
> btw the fes does not have a "dust blower"


I have both, and reach for the Bosch more often. The Festool is great if you are cutting 8/4 or thicker stock, but I don't really think it is worth the extra dough for most applications.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have this Porter Cable:

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-9543-Amp-Top-Handle/dp/B0000222YV

Cuts fine, but the dust blower seems to be designed for the sole purpose of blowing dust in your eyes. Oh, and the "quick-release" blade system is a PITA.


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013E4AKI/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A18F233SN21KKY

anyone have any thoughts on this makita? seems pretty comparable to the latest bosch but accepts the ccf.

i'm looking for a good barrel grip jigsaw as my next tool purchase as well. i've heard great things about the bosch, but not a whole lot of anything about the makita...well i did see it mentioned in another thread. all positive comments.

i'd say if the quality is comparable the makita doesn't seem like a bad choice. it's more expensive though but i'd like to have the option of using the ccf.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bosch is great stuff. If Warner stops by *DO NOT DRINK THE KOOL AID*.:clap:


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I have one......Its a great tool but it gets uncomfortably hot when used for extended periods of time.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't think any other saw out there has the "blade stablizer" that the Bosch does...and I don't use the CCF, just a grinder...


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I don't think any other saw out there has the "blade stablizer" that the Bosch does...and I don't use the CCF, just a grinder...


wish i had saved the thread, but someone mentioned the makita actually had the better system...going to see if i can find that.

edit: found it

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/makita-4350fct-jigsaw-review-63716/

now i don't know if either system is better from experience, so i can only assume based on other experience. as much as i'd like to i know i won't be testing both out for myself:no:


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

The Best Jigsaw FOr the MONEY!!!!!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Brandito said:


> wish i had saved the thread, but someone mentioned the makita actually had the better system...going to see if i can find that.
> 
> edit: found it
> 
> ...



I have used the Makita Jigsaw and it is a great tool. It is super smooth with the least vibration in a jigsaw I have ever used. But, people are stuck on the Bosch.


----------

